# Offshore trip went bad (video)



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Me and a couple buddies (Snaptrap and Lundy) went offshore earlier in the year, We had a really good day until we were heading back in and the surf had built up. Check it out


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Man I know the feeling but luckily I wasnt that deep it sucks


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

Great and informative video, excellent PFD reminder. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice video. Why did you bail out in the first place?


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I thought every kayak trip ended that way! Who knew?


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

johnf said:


> Nice video. Why did you bail out in the first place?


The plan was to swim my kayak in through the rough surf as I have done many times before. The wave ripped the kayak out of my hands though


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Great video. Thanks for posting. Love the OARS

Scott


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your experience and promoting use of PFDs. My older brother was active in water search and rescue. He said that in over 40 years he never recovered a drowned victim who was wearing a PFD!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Bo Keifus said:


> The plan was to swim my kayak in through the rough surf as I have done many times before. The wave ripped the kayak out of my hands though


Guess I've just been lucky. I usually paddle up almost to the sand. I've ridden a few waves all the way to the sand.


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

I was hoping you were going to flip the go pro around for the swim in. Bad luck on the boat getting ripped from your hands. Glad you got all your gear back. And no, the PFD would not have made it easier to swim. It also could've potentially hindered you from recovering gear should it have sunk and you needed to dive and get it. But still...should probably be wearing it.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

I wish I had 2 gopro's to get both angles. Eventually I plan on having a 2nd gopro set up but I'm hoping that never happens again


----------

